# Packaging and labels



## Vitblitz

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to hear your feedback, got a friend in e-juice manufacturing, and we both agree on this, what do you vapers and E-juice owners think?

This is just my opinion, not an attack on any local company, I support local, as it's lekker,
but packaging and labels normally (not always) is a reflection of the product, if you have a winner recipe please by the love of Thor, get someone professional to design and print your labels.

Personally I don't buy a product if the label is cheaply done, as I think the whole quality ethic is same in the product.

I have found, Some of the better packaged local juices have been better than the cheaply done ones.

Just a thought would be very grateful for feedback, as to help my mate.

Thank you in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Vitblitz said:


> Hi everyone, ...
> This is just my opinion, not an attack on any local company, I support local, as it's lekker,
> but packaging and labels normally (not always) is a reflection of the product, if you have a winner recipe please by the love of Thor, get someone professional to design and print your labels.... as to help my mate.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Perceived quality is promoted by the appearance of the product. The theory you state above is totally correct and even works when trying to sell a $#!tty product. Perception is in many cases more important than fact.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz

Vitblitz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to hear your feedback, got a friend in e-juice manufacturing, and we both agree on this, what do you vapers and E-juice owners think?
> 
> This is just my opinion, not an attack on any local company, I support local, as it's lekker,
> but packaging and labels normally (not always) is a reflection of the product, if you have a winner recipe please by the love of Thor, get someone professional to design and print your labels.
> 
> Personally I don't buy a product if the label is cheaply done, as I think the whole quality ethic is same in the product.
> 
> I have found, Some of the better packaged local juices have been better than the cheaply done ones.
> 
> Just a thought would be very grateful for feedback, as to help my mate.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I agree with @Raindance on that the Theory is correct. And thats what you expect when you buy based on the Packaging looks, but Ive been sold some pretty sh!tty items that was packed nicely including Juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Vermaak

Yup. Look at all the clones out there. Premium Packaging, but most of them have got some issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vitblitz

William Vermaak said:


> Yup. Look at all the clones out there. Premium Packaging, but most of them have got some issue.



My plea/wish is that the well known brands with good recipes, that they take note and to update there bad, highly pixelated logos and cheaply done labels.


----------



## Raindance

Which one would you buy?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Vitblitz

Raindance said:


> Which one would you buy?
> View attachment 85863


Exactly!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## craigb

Raindance said:


> Which one would you buy?
> View attachment 85863


Who wants... To live.... Forever!?!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Raindance said:


> Which one would you buy?
> View attachment 85863




Eternal life obviously, I'd drink a donkey dung and lion pee smoothie if it gave me eternal life, hardly a fair comparison. 

Well "generally" speaking some one who has the pride, patience and thought to come out with a professional package most likely has put all the same effort in to developing the product and production of the product too (obviously not always the case a polished turd is still a turd, and sometimes there are those people who find civil war relics in their pit toilets).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


> Eternal life obviously, I'd drink a donkey dung and lion pee smoothie if it gave me eternal life, hardly a fair comparison.
> 
> Well "generally" speaking some one who has the pride, patience and thought to come out with a professional package most likely has put all the same effort in to developing the product and production of the product too (obviously not always the case a polished turd is still a turd, and sometimes there are those people who find civil war relics in their pit toilets).


How did you know that were the ingredients!? LOL

The statement is in fact, would you believe the contents were indeed that potent if the label screamed cheap skate.


----------



## Raindance

On a more serious note, there is a limit to the packaging impression as well. If say a mid range RTA were packaged in a velvet lined genuine oak, brass hinged lockable box with keys and all, would you not wonder what you are in fact paying for?


----------



## Feliks Karp

Raindance said:


> How did you know that were the ingredients!?



Dude, I was only joking, that's sick, what's wrong with you? 
Nah I am kidding, don't fall for it though, I paid a guy R500 to make my winky bigger and grant me eternal life, and he gave me something that smelled like that, and I woke up in a bath tub of ice with one missing kidney and room service bill I am still paying off in installments.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


> Dude, I was only joking, that's sick, what's wrong with you?
> Nah I am kidding, don't fall for it though, I paid a guy R500 to make my winky bigger and grant me eternal life, and he gave me something that smelled like that, and I woke up in a bath tub of ice with one missing kidney and room service bill I am still paying off in installments.


At least you now have a bigger winky.. You do... dont you?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I was gonna say something, but in light of the above I think it better to stay away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> Which one would you buy?
> View attachment 85863


I think this is the most difficult Choice Ive had to make this year... But my choice is a 50/50 mix please

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro

yes ...... because im shallow like that ......


----------



## MetalGearX

I have been mixing and supplying juice for friends and family and some random customers and believe me its the juice and not the label that sells. If you have a walk in customer and he is looking for the juice with the best label let them buy it. Other vapers prefer the juice to the label. I personally do not trust fancy labels it give me an indication that more time was spent on the lable than the juice. IMHO

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## andro

MetalGearX said:


> I have been mixing and supplying juice for friends and family and some random customers and believe me its the juice and not the label that sells. If you have a walk in customer and he is looking for the juice with the best label let them buy it. Other vapers prefer the juice to the label. I personally do not trust fancy labels it give me an indication that more time was spent on the lable than the juice. IMHO


Or sometime a nice lable mean that the mixer spend time as well on look instead only on juice ... and a bad label represent little time was spent on bottles, labels , and .... juice making

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vitblitz

Thank you everyone, very interesting feedback. very helpful

PS: sign me up for the Elixir of life please


----------



## Anneries

HAHA, you could write a book on this topic, literally _Consumer Psychology_. 

*Introduction: I should have read the actual question *
In my humble opinion. I do not believe in that flashy packaging makes a superior product :

Two quotes that always comes to mind:
1. You can't polish a turd
2. Al dra 'n aap 'n goue ring, bly hy steeds 'n lelike ding. 

Perceived quality does not equal actual quality. Unfortunately the magpie effect does come in to play. OOOH look at that smartly designed packaging, the product MUST be good.

Unfortunately the flip side of the questions also leads a lot of people away from quality products. Decisions made at the operational level can do harm to a product. This is not aimed at anyone on this forum but rather a general comment. Company A: "We want to bring a quality product to market but at a price that is affordable to everyone. Our decision is not to waste money on a fancy printed carton tube for as our packaging. We will rather spend our resources on the contents of the bottle." Now Joe Soap walks into the shop and is presented with two products of the same quality. He is unfortunately not allowed to sample these products. Guess which one will be bought. Now if he was allowed to sample the products and saw that they are in fact of the same quality the scenario would have been different.

I believe that is why products should be sampled blindfolded. 

PS: My wife is a designer and publisher, we had this discussion numerous times. For her packaging is a big influence. 

*Chapter 1 The actual response:*
After writing this, and before I posted, I actually re-read the question: So here is the answer to the original question, I am going to leave above since it is still my opinion on FLASHY packaging.

Premium packaging meaning a printed label with a clear design and all relevant information about the product that you are going to buy should reflect the level of quality of the product. And as with everything in life this is a very subjective opinion of the consumer at the end of the day. When I see a product and they add a certificate to state the the writing is 22ct gold and that the product was washed with the tears of a thousand virgins, then I am starting to wonder where my money went to. 

One of my other hobbies is calligraphy, and if I buy my inks I fall victim to this, since you are not allowed to sample inks. I look for quality of packaging. More than once I bought a lemon.

*TL;DR *Research is key if you can sample/look/feel/sniff the product do that before you make you final decision on the quality.

EDIT: Ok I changed my response in the poll aswell.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## NickT

I voted "sometimes"

When for example I go into, Vape Cartel, there are what looks like hundreds of choices in front of me and I find myself drawn to the flashier bottles. NCV Trinity being a fine example. As soon as I seen that, I had to ask them to tell me more about it(turned out to really not be my taste). And then on the other side of things is the totally nondescript Vapour Mountain bottle. If Ryan hadn't told me that I HAVE to try XXX, I would never have even considered it. Now it's one of my two ADV's that I can't live without.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vitblitz

so interesting to hear the different feedback. Thank you


----------

